# Wolf bench grinder



## Gozoman (25 Jun 2017)

I have an old Wolf Bench Grinder Model No. TG6D, serial No. 892343 and one of the tool rests has broken. I gave it to my cousin who can fix most things but he said he had no luck trying to fix it. I know I could go out and buy a new grinder but this one belonged to my father and they were far better made back then than the things you buy now. Does anyone know where I could find a replacement tool rest as I'm not having much luck so far? I have attached a photo of the one on the other side.


----------



## Myfordman (25 Jun 2017)

From the marks round the hexagon, I think this is a pressure die-casting and nigh on impossible to repair.

I'd be looking to fabricate one as I think you will have zero chance of locating a spare one.


----------



## ColeyS1 (25 Jun 2017)

Jb weld ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gozoman (25 Jun 2017)

Myfordman":1m6wx4am said:


> From the marks round the hexagon, I think this is a pressure die-casting and nigh on impossible to repair.
> 
> I'd be looking to fabricate one as I think you will have zero chance of locating a spare one.



Yeah my cousin said it can't be welded and it can't be brazed. I was hoping someone had an old grinder lying in a corner with the tool rests going spare I suppose. I can go out tomorrow and buy a new grinder but this one was my late father's so it has more meaning, plus they are better made than the new ones.


----------



## sunnybob (26 Jun 2017)

keep it for sentimental reasons by all means, but put it in a cupboard and buy new. Its a grinder, not a delicate scientific instrument. And new grinders come with full replacement guarantees if you get a dodgy one.


----------



## Beau (26 Jun 2017)

If you are going to get a new one this might be of interest http://www.axminster.co.uk/creusen-hp71 ... r-ax365458


----------



## Rhyolith (26 Jun 2017)

Don't give up on it yet! I have a wolf grinder and it has an improvised tool reast that looks easy to make (it came with it, i didn't make it). Will post a picture in a bit.


----------



## Rhyolith (26 Jun 2017)

Untitled by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Untitled by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Its not working yet so don't know how effective the rest is. It certain feels solid enough!


----------



## heimlaga (26 Jun 2017)

No way you should scrap an old Wolf only because a tool rest is broken.
Fabricating a new tool rest isn't very difficult. Converting a chineese piece of junk into a functional bench grinder is a lot harder.

The tool rest can be make by the simplified method suggested by Rhyolith or as a technical copy of the old one. It will not look the same but it will work the same way. 

It isn't very difficult to drill a round hole in a piece of thick walled steel tubing or solid mild steel and file ot hexagonal. Just like I did when I made the shaw guard for my l'Invincibile T160 spindle moulder


----------



## worn thumbs (26 Jun 2017)

Wolf made excellent machines and if the grinder means a lot to you,it may be worth taking the time to fix it.Given that you need a hexagonal hole,would a car boot sale spanner be a donor for the bottom end?It might need annealing but you could get your practical buddy to weld to it.


----------



## Gozoman (28 Jun 2017)

worn thumbs":a6hvdw5x said:


> Wolf made excellent machines and if the grinder means a lot to you,it may be worth taking the time to fix it.Given that you need a hexagonal hole,would a car boot sale spanner be a donor for the bottom end?It might need annealing but you could get your practical buddy to weld to it.



That could be an idea!


----------



## Inspector (28 Jun 2017)

A 6 point socket (hexagonal) would be better than a wrench I think. 

If I were doing it though I would get some aluminium bar or plate and bandsaw it to shape after drilling and filing the hole. Do the tapped one before shaping too.

Pete


----------



## JamesLam (20 Jul 2019)

It seems like the tool post set-up is an issue on this model. Either the post is lost, the end casting is broken or the rest is removed and/or lost.

The grinder is still made in India to this day by under the Ralli Wolf brand. Has anyone had luck trying to get spares or if they are compatible?


----------

